
Lambda School's ISAs are being sold off to investors - taytus
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1227297801341550592
======
rahimnathwani
A more recent thread with more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22313379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22313379)

